# Car travel



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

Woody had his second vaccination yesterday and can go out and about next week. (That will be great - think he's getting a bit sick of the garden and the kitchen!)

We haven't got anything for him to travel in the car with yet though and wonder what you've found to be the best? Is it best to get a soft crate so if they get really muddy on their walks at least they are contained or is a harness easier? Only other dog in the family always sits in the passenger footwell to travel but I can't see that working with Woody 

Thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use a harness made for car travel now....heard some awful stories and went and got one...it works


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We started with this









But now Lolly has her old 30" crate in the boot. We tried a harness but it was such a faff getting it on and off.


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes, my father in law told me that one of his workmates was killed in a car accident when his dog jumped across whilst he was driving. Think we definitely need something. 

Would I be able to get that type of crate from the web? Had a quick look in Pets at Home the other day but didn't see anything similar. (Maybe was looking in the wrong place though)


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Pets at home are pretty useless. 

Here's where I got mine linky

Or look on ebay.


----------



## Wilverley (Sep 19, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you. That's really helpful.


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I got a doggie travel carrier for Rupert - lots of space and works really well. We fix it on back seat with seat belt. It's called a Hagen Dogit Voyageur (Large) - bought on line but can't remember where from. Our other dog, embarrassingly insists on travelling in a cat carrier. Feels safe I think. (Maybe my driving!)


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I use a 30" crate in the back of my car unless I really need the boot space. Then I switch to a harness that clips in like a seat belt.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I use a 30" crate in the back of my car unless I really need the boot space. Then I switch to a harness that clips in like a seat belt.


That's what I've got Clare. I was offered a cheap dog guard for my car today but then I had to confess that if Lolly had the whole of the boot I wouldn't be able to keep all the rubbish in there that I do  
So half is taken up with Lolly's crate and the other half has wellies, cans of drink I haven't carried in since shopping last, Lolly's towel etc


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> That's what I've got Clare. I was offered a cheap dog guard for my car today but then I had to confess that if Lolly had the whole of the boot I wouldn't be able to keep all the rubbish in there that I do
> So half is taken up with Lolly's crate and the other half has wellies, cans of drink I haven't carried in since shopping last, Lolly's towel etc


Mine is the same. Give me space and I'll make more mess...lol


----------



## mrsmac (May 10, 2011)

i dont feel quite so embarressed about my boot being full of rubbish now!!! Maisie has a harnes that just clips into the seat belt (and clips to her harness like a lead) really easy and she has the whole back seat to herself (has a seat cover and blankets as she is still quite car sick) Do they grow out of car sickness?? Maisie loves getting in the car and just curls up to go asleep, not stressed at all but always sick!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I started with the same orange soft crate, the same as Janet (Flounder1), no surprise there 

Millie wasn't too keen on car travel to start with, really crying and poo'ed a couple of times. So we put the crate in the front seat so she could see me. The soft crate is secured by the safety belt. I even went on a couple of journeys just around the block to get her used to travelling. 

After a short time, we moved the soft crate to the back seat which she normally has all to herself. If we do have extra passengers the crate can be turned round to sit in the middle seat and still be secure.

One day Millie made a right fuss being locked in her crate, so I left it open with the opening being 90degree opp the front of the car. And she was happy just sleeping in it with her nose sticking out. She was quite safe.

Then recently, I guess its 'cos she's grown and can see out of the window, she started to stand and watch the world go by. By now she was virtually fully grown. So we introduced a harness and got rid of the soft crate. She'd outgrown it and it was a toss up between and soft crate again or a harness. I do miss the crate, she did just walk into it. The harness is a test to get it on right , it can be confusing, but once you've got the hang of it it works well. I also bought a Vet Bed for her to sit on and protect the back seat.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi buddy went for his 2nd vaccination on monday, but they said l had to wait 2wks before he can be taken out,l thought it would be a week.


----------



## chickidee5 (Sep 12, 2011)

I have sloping crate that takes up around half my boot space. I wanted to use a crate to keep muddy paws off the seats etc and a crate has a removable, wipeable tray. If they're in a crate you can open the boot without the worry of the dog jumping out and getting into bother. It also means you can safely use the other half of your boot for shopping, or a picnic etc without the worry of the dog raiding the contents. 

The one I bought for the car has been mainly used in the house so far, so I've just ordered another one from Zooplus. The first one was from ebay.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> I use a 30" crate in the back of my car unless I really need the boot space. Then I switch to a harness that clips in like a seat belt.


Hi Clare. Can you recommend what harness you use that clips in like a seat belt? I have had a look online and am very confused about what size to get as well. 

Thanks Susie


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

*Car Travel*

Hi,
Our Flynn travels in a crate in the back of our car. Granted it's an FRV and has plenty of hight. Flynn climbs in and out no bother and sometimes won't come out as he is so comfortable and sleepy after a journey.


----------

